# FUJI X-E2 in CameraRaw?



## wblink (May 3, 2014)

Hi,

I understood that my camera (Fuji X-E2) is supported by the latest CameraRaw edition. I am using LR 5.4, so the function must be there.

I cannot see anything about that in the dev menu. Is it only quietly (and sometimes unwanted) with importing the files?

Can I change this behaviour?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 3, 2014)

Quote "I cannot see anything about that in the dev menu. Is it only quietly (and sometimes unwanted) with importing the files?"

Not sure what your question is, but you cannot see or do anything with files in the "Develop Module" unless you first, import them into your Catalog.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 3, 2014)

Willem,

You aren't clear about exactly what behaviour you are wanting to change. Could you be more specific?


----------



## wblink (May 3, 2014)

Understood.


I import my file (jpg/raw) into Lr. Go into D-menue and cannot see anything about my Fuji X-E2 for this file.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 3, 2014)

Willem,

What do you see in Camera Calibration?

I have a Fuji X100S and see this:


----------



## wblink (May 4, 2014)

Hal,

I expected to see camera and lens in "lenscorrection".

What I see there is:


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 4, 2014)

That is evidently automatically handled on import. LR applies the same correction the camera does to its JPEGs.


----------



## wblink (May 4, 2014)

OK yes, I was afraid to hear that.
So LR is auto reconfiguring my Fuji's?
Whithout any option from to adjust it?

Disgtusing.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2014)

Disgusting? Can't agree with that. All Lightroom is doing is applying the exact same lens corrections which your camera applies when it shows you the image in the EVF prior to capture.....the corrections have to be applied by the camera, because there are no optics in the lens capable of doing it (unlike those big heavy DSLR lenses). So the corrections are passed to the camera from the lens, and the camera performs corrections automatically to the preview image shown on the LCD on the back of the camera, or in the EVF. For some of these newer camera systems, the residual lens aberrations are so strong that an uncorrected image would be unusable.

The metadata for these lens corrections are then stored in the raw file, which Lightroom can now read and automatically perform the same lens corrections that your camera does when it shows you the preview prior to capture.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> ll Lightroom is doing is applying the exact same lens corrections which your camera applies when it shows you the image in the EVF prior to capture.....



Also bear in mind Adobe aren't likely to be doing it for the fun of it - it's likely to be at the manufacturer's request.


----------



## wblink (May 5, 2014)

Jim, Victoria,

I agree after reading your and Victoria's msg., "disgusting" is't the right word.
So the situation is that Fuji relies on software lenscorrections and not in correcting elements in the lenses itself. Now knowing that I find the Fuji lenses very expensive compared to lensmakers that DO correct their lenses.

Do you know what CRaw does witj Fuji with my Zeis Touit 12 mm? What does it doe with lensen from Nikon that DOES doe verygood lenscorections?
Hmmmm, I think I'd better ask this in a Fuji forum.

Thank you both so much for helping me out sofar, I didn't know this was common practice.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 5, 2014)

When you say that you find the Fuji lenses very expensive, what are you comparing with? Most of the newer mirrorless sytems, not just Fuji's, are corrected in the same way. If you have Photoshop, you could open your raw files directly into ACR and there in the Lens Correction panel will be an information message advising you if the lens corrections have been automatically applied.

As far as the Zeiss Touit 12 mm lens is concerned, yes I believe that is also auto corrected (as is the 32mm lens).


----------



## wblink (May 6, 2014)

Thanks again Jim,

I am new to Photoshop (just got CC to be able to use LR-Ipad). Found what you mentioned and yes, the Zeis is corrected too.
And compared to Nikon lenses (which are more expensive) I find the price for a minimal corrected lens to optimal corrected lenses high.

Hmmm, maybe I am just oldfashioned: I use LR now, 40 years ago I had my own DR: Chemicals, Durst.
Why not use computing power to correct lenses.


----------



## wblink (May 14, 2014)

Ohhh, sorry, 1 more question:

Is he correction made ON the RAW (RAF) file or only to the preview (the jpg made by Fuji is imported too).
IF made to the RAF I assume the file is changed and NOT with a sidecar? (I cannot see any).


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 14, 2014)

The corrections are stored as metadata by the camera in the raw file. Lightroom reads and applies the corrections when building the Library or Develop previews during raw conversion. So no, the original raw file remains untouched.


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 15, 2014)

Hi Willem,

Perhaps you would be interested to look some of the lens tests on the PhotoZone web site. There test results for several Fuji lenses including the two Zeiss Tuit. They show results for both the in camera corrected and uncorrected raw files. I think that you will discover that the uncorrected results especially for the Zeiss lens compare very favorably to many much more expensive lenses by Canon, Nikon and Zeiss. 

When comparing results on PhotoZone be sure to read the info about the differences in the numeric values. While the numbers produced for different systems are not directly comparable you can get a good idea of how well each lens performs at least in controlled bench testing. 

-louie


----------



## wblink (May 15, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> The corrections are stored as metadata by the camera in the raw file. Lightroom reads and applies the corrections when building the Library or Develop previews during raw conversion. So no, the original raw file remains untouched.



Ohhh, ahhh, THAT is why I like LR: thanks Jim.


----------



## wblink (May 16, 2014)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Willem,
> 
> Perhaps you would be interested to look some of the lens tests on the PhotoZone web site. There test results for several Fuji lenses including the two Zeiss Tuit. They show results for both the in camera corrected and uncorrected raw files. I think that you will discover that the uncorrected results especially for the Zeiss lens compare very favorably to many much more expensive lenses by Canon, Nikon and Zeiss.
> 
> ...




Correct.
Iam seeing what photozone predicts. I like the Zeiss, but they are HEAVY ...


----------

